# Help for congestion/coughing in 2 year old... need advice



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi all .. Well I am hoping that some of you might have some suggestions. My daughter was sick the week before last and I thought she was getting better but now she has a lingering cough and congestion... It is interferring with her naps and sleeping... I really want to help her, and her pediatrician did give me a prescription for cold medicine, but Ive been hearing that its not safe for kids under 6 years old, but I am not sure if this warning came about because parents were giving too much by accident or what... So I just really want to know what I can do to help her with this congestion. I Know that robitussin does help me and that they make baby robitussin drops but I dont know if I should give her that or not... I really appreciate any suggestions!

Jennifer


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Could be sinus drainage? If the cold was a couple weeks ago, deeper sounding wet cough, and slight runny nose. The cough tends to be worse when they have been lying down for a bit. You could try gently massaging the sinuses to try and stimulate more drainage. There isn't a whole bunch you could do other then wait it out. Some herbs which someone else would probably have better info on then me.

We've been going through the same thing but it has been weeks and weeks and now was a sinus infection in my 18m old so I finally broke down and did antibiotics.


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks peony, I hope your little one is doing better soon! My daughter seems ok today, but it usually worse at night though


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

At night I'd run a vapourizer with a couple of drops of Eucalyptus oil and Lavender oil (we have one by "Vicks" with a reservoir to put the Vicks - I use thse essential oils instead). Steam is definitely your friend, so besides running a vapourizer I'd sit with her in the steamy bathroom (have the shower running hot and door closed) and read books or something a few times a day. You can also use a nose-suction-thingie to clear out the loosened snot after a steam session (this will help prevent an ear infection and make her feel better too).

Besides that I'd support the immune system by giving Vit C, Vit D, elderberry (Sambucol, etc), and probiotics.

You should also be able to find homeopathic cough remedies at your pharmacy or HFS that might help. Another natural cough syrup can be made by cutting a peeled onion in half, putting it in a jar and covering with honey. Let it sit for several hours and it turns into an effective cough syrup.... and surprisingly not too bad tasting!

If she really seems bothered by the sinus congestion or has painful muscles from too much coughing then I'd consider giving Tylenol at night time to ease the pain.


----------

